

Apple under fire in Taiwan - ukfishfingers
http://www.globalpost.com/dispatch/china-and-its-neighbors/090521/apple-under-fire-taiwan
TAIPEI — Labor rights groups are stepping up their campaign against a Taiwanese supplier for Apple Computer. This morning disgruntled employees protested outside Apple's Taipei office.
======
geuis
For me, the article displays for 2 seconds and then gets overwritten with a
blank screen with some javascript running. Basically has made the entire site
unusable.

~~~
ruchi
Summary of the article is : A Taiwanese supplier for Apple, fired workers
without warning, slashed salaries, made them work overtime with no extra pay
and did not negotiate. Protesters are trying to get Apple involved so that the
supplier listens since Apple is one of the high profile customers and has
strict social responsibility standards for its suppliers.

